# M.A.C i'm Confused and hurt



## maclove1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello everyone ,im not new here or to mac but this issue ticks me off every time it has to be a way to get this to stop .
We all love mac collections but why do some people go and buy 30 items then resell them for retarded prices on ebay $30.00 for a nail polish that was $13.00 come one that is a slap in  the face to us MAC lovers .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And how come M.A.C has not put a one or two item per person limit on these limited items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its not right. All i wanted from the villeins collection is sold out and resold for high prices .

I remember saying this about two other collections befor we have to ban toghter and get this resolved so true mac lovers like me can finally buy mac at retail prices .


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_And how come M.A.C has not put a one or two item per person limit on these limited items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its not right. All i wanted from the villeins collection is sold out and resold for high prices .
_

 

Its annoying I agree but I think this would be almost impossible to do as people would just buy items from several stores and online to get their extras. Would work out better for people to not buy from people who are selling these items for ridiculous prices on Ebay especially as MAC tend to re-release these items at some point in a different collection anyway! 

Keep a check on the release dates and make sure you can be at a counter or buy online on the day of release - I learnt that after Heatherette came out


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 10, 2010)

At least it will save items for other shoppers if they had to go store to store .

But that's what i do already i can barley afford retail so i rufuse to buy from others unless its a good price or close to the original price..

They resellers are always going to buy bulk and some regular M.AC lovers like us buy in bulk which is kinda over doing it .

M.A.C needs to nip it in the bud and put a stop to this.

 If i do not buy a item from a reseller thats not going to stop them .


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

i agree totally with your point. I get very angery over this issue. however the sad thing is, is that i bet it's pople that go on beauty sites like this are the ones doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because how could the average Jo possibly know just how popular an item will be?


----------



## lolcats (Oct 10, 2010)

I think a limit is a good idea, but I think it should be 2 rather than one as I love buying back ups of things that I think I will really like.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 10, 2010)

We see it here on these boards alone, you know who some of them are. This post will not change much. Not buying equals the reseller with 6565 backups unsold, therefore they have lost money because they had the intention they would get that money back and more. If they can't sell, they'll be tighter for money and might rethink doing it, or at least buy less. Your money holds power, but your word less so. It's unfortunate but at least you know there are nice members who are willing to do CPs.


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry to be a nood xD but what is a CP?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2010)

free market.


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i agree totally with your point. I get very angery over this issue. however the sad thing is, is that i bet it's pople that go on beauty sites like this are the ones doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because how could the average Jo possibly know just how popular an item will be?_

 
That's true .I never thought of that .
I think its the M.A.C reps also .


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mercurial* 

 
_Its annoying I agree but I think this would be almost impossible to do as people would just buy items from several stores and online to get their extras. Would work out better for people to not buy from people who are selling these items for ridiculous prices on Ebay especially as MAC tend to re-release these items at some point in a different collection anyway! 

Keep a check on the release dates and make sure you can be at a counter or buy online on the day of release - I learnt that after Heatherette came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was at the Nordstrom MAC counter like 30 minutes after the store opened on Venomous Villains launch day to make sure to get what I wanted.  It's ridiculous that it has come to that, but I wanted the items.

I agree with not buying from resellers that jack up the price.  I remember when people were selling Lavender Whip lipstick for $56
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hell to the no!   I refuse to feed the profiteers.

While writing this post, I went to Ebay and looked up the MAC VV items.  Someone is selling both MES as a set for $80.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_Sorry to be a nood xD but what is a CP?_

 
CP= custom purchase. Some collections don't make it outside US and Canada, so girls from Europe request that those who have access to the collection make a purchase for them. This can be arranged in the colour collection thread, a separate thread or by private message. Sometimes a product will sell out and someone is willing to do a CP for them.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 11, 2010)

This is why I never buy MAC from eBay. People are such money grubbers because they know people want these and they know they're going to tempt them to buy it. It's just not right. I never pay more than retail price for a LE item from sellers, especially not more than twice the retail price! People are ridiculous.


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_CP= custom purchase. Some collections don't make it outside US and Canada, so girls from Europe request that those who have access to the collection make a purchase for them. This can be arranged in the colour collection thread, a separate thread or by private message. Sometimes a product will sell out and someone is willing to do a CP for them._

 
OH That is nice ,but I'm in tampa florida


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 11, 2010)

this kind of reminds me of the urban decay naked palette. I loved it, I wanted to buy it at the retail price of forty dollars, i just missed it. And now you have people selling it on Ebay for a hundred and fifty dollars, even some above that. : /
   I may have to buy it at eighty dollars now on Ebay (because I want it so bad), which is almost twice the price.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_OH That is nice ,but I'm in tampa florida_

 
It doesn matter where you're from. You can still ask for a CP, it's just that it's mostly common with european members because they don't get all of the collections.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicycouture328* 

 
_this kind of reminds me of the urban decay naked palette. I loved it, I wanted to buy it at the retail price of forty dollars, i just missed it. And now you have people selling it on Ebay for a hundred and fifty dollars, even some above that. : /
   I may have to buy it at eighty dollars now on Ebay (because I want it so bad), which is almost twice the price._

 

Don't, it's not LE, just popular right now. It will come back into stock... you just may have to wait a while.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicycouture328* 

 
_this kind of reminds me of the urban decay naked palette. I loved it, I wanted to buy it at the retail price of forty dollars, i just missed it. And now you have people selling it on Ebay for a hundred and fifty dollars, even some above that. : /
I may have to buy it at eighty dollars now on Ebay (because I want it so bad), which is almost twice the price._

 
And the Alice in Wonderland palette, that was going for insane prices on ebay


----------



## lolcats (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicycouture328* 

 
_this kind of reminds me of the urban decay naked palette. I loved it, I wanted to buy it at the retail price of forty dollars, i just missed it. And now you have people selling it on Ebay for a hundred and fifty dollars, even some above that. : /
I may have to buy it at eighty dollars now on Ebay (because I want it so bad), which is almost twice the price._

 
It's a nice palette but its not worth 80$. Check out the thread on the mac dupes for it, if I couldn't get my hands on it I would rather spend the money at mac then on ebay which is always a bit hit or miss.


----------



## Redaddict (Oct 12, 2010)

Or MAC could do what they do here in Australia to avoid this problem... Just charge eBay prices at their counters! $35 for a lipstick anyone? Or $41 for one in LE packaging? We don't have problems here with collections selling out fast


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 13, 2010)

I understand how you're feeling. When Venomous Villains came out, I looked at the colors and I wasn't impressed. However,  heard it was sold out the first day. I go to my nearest mall just to pick up some things, the mall has a nordstorm, macys, mac store, bloomingdales, and lords and taylors. This is a really really big mall. They still have all the collection in each of their mac counters! How is this sold out! I know it's sold out at the mac website. I'm just like some of you guys and will refuse to buy from ebay for ridiculous prices. I will only buy for retail price or cheaper. I rather wait for it to get to the CCO. I especially learned this when the beach collection was sold out everywhere I went and now all the sold out items are at my CCO. This really frustrates me! I asked the sales girl why all these sold out items on the counters and websites is showing up there. I really don't understand this! Be patience! Buy at retail price or CCO prices. Don't let those ebayers take advantage of us!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 14, 2010)

To be honest, I doubt MAC would put a limit on how much a person can buy. All they would really care about is that they make money off the products they are selling (and they are).


----------



## COBI (Oct 14, 2010)

It's because of people who resell that MAC does put limits on purchases; I believe it's 3 of any specific item/color?


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 16, 2010)

I hate how some eBay seller's will list an easy to find MAC shadow or lipstick for a high price, I don't know why people still buy them when they can order from MAC for less and with a free shipping code. And I do agree that the on'es who are buying LE stuff to resell are people getting info from sites like this, they know what their doing.  If no one payed the crazy prices they wouldn't be able to do it though.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2010)

exactly. which is why i never pay a crazy price!


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 19, 2010)

I know how you feel.  I went through the same hissy fit with Marine Life.  I caved and bought it at slightly inflated ebay prices (but not too bad, because I refuse to encourage profiteers too much!)  I had the same thing happen with Stereo Rose, but I never caved and paid for the inflated price.  My life went on and I am living happily without knowing how wonderful it is.  I have hopes that someday the hype will deflate a little bit and I can buy one for a price that isn't too jacked up.  Or I will settle and get one a little used but at a reasonable price.

	IF you are willing to wait a little bit, the excitement over this VV collection will be over after the next 2 or 3 collections come out and you can buy the stuff when people tire of it and resell it.  Unfortunately that means waiting, but you will be able to buy it, possibly slightly used but also possibly not used, at a reasonable price.

If you are just wanting a particular color, I recommend going to the dupes thread or google search for dupe of whatever it is you would like.  Tons of bloggers and other makeup hounds are on the hunt for dupes of the most popular stuff and you can look just as good for less--probably


----------



## anita22 (Oct 20, 2010)

StilettoXOXO said:


> I hate how some eBay seller's will list an easy to find MAC shadow or lipstick for a high price, I don't know why people still buy them when they can order from MAC for less and with a free shipping code. And I do agree that the on'es who are buying LE stuff to resell are people getting info from sites like this, they know what their doing.  If no one payed the crazy prices they wouldn't be able to do it though.



 	Unfortunately some of us live in countries where that crazy, inflated price is still cheaper than the local retail price! Also not all countries have a local MAC website - so if you don't live near a counter than you sometimes don't have any other option but to purchase from a 3rd party.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 21, 2010)

anita22 said:


> Unfortunately some of us live in countries where that crazy, inflated price is still cheaper than the local retail price! Also not all countries have a local MAC website - so if you don't live near a counter than you sometimes don't have any other option but to purchase from a 3rd party.


  	*cough New Zealand cough*

  	but i agree about the ebay hawkers, it is silly, but there are always people out there that will take advantage of a popular product (this happens with tickets events all the time in NZ)


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 14, 2010)

After reading all of the above posts I am lucky I have so many MAC counters and stores in my immediate area.

  	There are also a slew of cco's around so if I miss something in the store then 6 out of 10 times I will find it at a cco.

  	I refuse to pay inflated prices as well and had to laugh when I saw what evilbayers  were charging for ML and Stereo Rose.

  	I want Metal Rock msf but I sure as heck am not going to pay $150.00 for something that originally cost $23 or $24 dollars.

  	I will just bide my time and wait for MAC to re-release it.

  	I think it's a crime that people buy 10 and 15 of a product and then re-sell it on evilbay at heavily marked up prices.  It is so unfair to regular folks who may not know about the demand and can't get it because some chump wants to make a profit.

  	 Yeah, we all know about capitalism and all but I also blame MAC for not producing enough product.

  	Come on, really, think how many Stereo Rose msfs were made as opposed to Petticoat, By Candlelight and Comfort.

  	Comfort is still available on the MAC USA website while the other 3 are sold out.  I bet more Petticoat, BC and Comfort were produced as opposed to SR. There were tons of those shades left over at my local counters after the SR frenzy.  Petticoat was the next to sell out and then BC.

  	Supply and demand anyone?


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 17, 2010)

As long as there are people who are willing to pay ridiculous prices, there will be seller who will sell HTF items for $$$. Simple as that.

  	I know that *I* would never buy anything at much higher price than the retail price. I just refuse to do that, I refuse to encourage such business.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 18, 2010)

lolcats said:


> I think a limit is a good idea, but I think it should be 2 rather than one as I love buying back ups of things that I think I will really like.



 	I agree on a 2, maybe even 3 limit depending on the type of item.  I think it perfectly reasonable to by 2 backups (total of 3) of a lip product, especially if you are a MA.  But 2 backups of a blush _might_ be a tad unnecessary, but then again maybe some people are very heavy-handed with blush, who knows.  I think it's terrible that people will buy out stock and inflate prices on ebay.  I've even seen Wet N Wild palettes at 100% mark ups on ebay.  Really?!?!?!  On the flip side, I think it is great that so many people offer to do CP's for others for hard to find/out of stock items.  It's also ridiculous that we, now knowing how fast items sell out now (literally minutes after they are released online) have to either be at our computers ready to go at the stroke of midnight or at the MAC counter or store when the mall opens.  

  	And in regards to the UD Naked Palette.  The shit is permanent people!  Why on earth are people trying to hawk it for $95+ on ebay, and why are people buying it!  Sure I want the palette.  Sure it's been out of stock practically since the day it was released.  But a factory somewhere is making more of them and I will eventually get my hands on it, for $44 + tax, thank you very much.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 18, 2010)

Redaddict said:


> Or MAC could do what they do here in Australia to avoid this problem... Just charge eBay prices at their counters! $35 for a lipstick anyone? Or $41 for one in LE packaging? We don't have problems here with collections selling out fast


 
  	Okay, I've always wondered about this, and admittedly, I don't fully understand currency exchange rates, dollar values, and economics in general, but, I just Googled the US Dollar to NZ Dollar exchange rate and is $0.77841 to $1.28798, so roughly a $0.52 difference, in favor of US currency and AU dollar is pretty much the same, a tad stronger even, than the US dollar.  So if a MAC eye shadow in the US is $14.50, what are you all paying for it (I can't find the NZ MAC website)?  I'm posing this to Aussies and Kiwis because I see the same posts about high prices from members hailing from both countries. 

  	Is it an additional 50 cents on every dollar pretty much?  And what can a AU/NZ dollar buy you, in general, just so I can get an idea?  Because in another thread there was a NZ video that mentioned drugstore makeup prices and they were "high" and I remember thinking "That much for Cover Girl!"  For instance a MAC eye shadow in the UK cost 11 pounds and a US shadow is $14.50, but when you factor in the exchange rate, it's actually a $3 difference in price, in favor of the US dollar (the equivalent of us paying $17.50) .  So while the UK price isn't "fair" there is still _some_ price adjustment to compensate for currency difference.  But an eye shadow in Australia is $32.  So what can a AU/NZ dollar get you; a bottle of coke, a Big Mac, king-sized candy bar, a tube of a generic brand of lip balm?  Sorry for the digression, but I am curious.


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 19, 2010)

i agree, and will never buy from someone who is obviously price gouging.  the CCO's do put limits on purchases, but the bottom line is MAC keeps putting out limited supply of special items, and you know they benefit from the aura of exclusivity of those items...it drives up demand, ensuring they keep selling out.  wish they would do a waitlist for established customers, to help spread things around; but again, they do benefit from from ppl buying up the items so why would they change?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that MAC should release a "favourites" collection, with a whole bunch of the LE items that you see on Ebay for mental prices. This collection should have a '1 of any item' limit. Then, some of the HTF items, wouldnt be so HTF anymore and the ebayers wouldnt sell their items 

	(p.s. this post is code for: MAC, please re-release Lightscapade, Sweet Sienna and the MSF's from style black )


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 25, 2010)

At least most of you gals have MAC store/counter thats not two countries away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or have the option of online shopping. Sometimes I have to buy on eBay when other ways fail (friends, CP etc...) EBay sellers not only suck the money out of ones that really want LE product but out of those that don't have MAC anywhere near them. And it's not just LE, permanent stuff is often too pricey as well! And you can never be sure what you're buying. In spite of all this eBay is often a must for me.


----------

